# Dog Licence



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

Can anyone explain to me why we have to buy a dog license. Seems to me you are getting robbed because you have dog. If it is to pay for the dog henchmen... well I guess you know what I think they can do with that job.


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

don't they have an id number on them that shows the owner/pet info. they have your address and phone number on file and i guess may call or stop by if the dog gets out. just what i was thinking when i did it. plus i think it is alot cheaper to get the dog back from pound.


----------



## BerdDogz (Jun 10, 2008)

I asked this question at the town hall when I went on got my first license. They hedged along the lines of if your dog bites someone and it does not have a license the penalties are far worse than if your dog was licensed.

I still think it is an excuse for the local govt to rid you of $15 more.

Oh, 2 years ago a buddy of mine was at a park with his dog a few years ago and johnny long showed up and he was given a $50 ticket for not having a dog license.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

A city dog license is nothing more than an animal tax.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

MOST OF THE TIME I THINK IT IS REQUIRED ALONG WITH PROOF OF RABIES VACCINE. THE FUNNY THING IS THAT ALOT OF CITIES DON'T HAVE THE BALLS TO LICENSE DITCH COUGARS. OH YEA THAT'S RIGHT THEY WOULD NEVER CARRY RABIES OR ANY OTHER DISEASE.


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

```
don't they have an id number on them that shows the owner/pet info. they have your address and phone number on file and i guess may call or stop by if the dog gets out.
```
I made my own tag.



> A city dog license is nothing more than an animal tax.


I agree.



> MOST OF THE TIME I THINK IT IS REQUIRED ALONG WITH PROOF OF RABIES VACCINE.


Make me think a bit about it. Everyone is not responsible that way.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's why I live in the country. My business is none of theirs.....


----------

